# newbie coffee setup



## infiniteli (Nov 4, 2021)

Recently moved and my roommate was complaining about the kitchen counter space being taken up by my stuff so I had to go and get some a shelf from IKEA and make it look decent. 









There's still some clutter and since I'm new, I didn't want to jump in on anything immediately. 
Seeing everyone's pricey gadgets make me nervous posting mine, but I think Coffee should be for everyone regardless of the budget.


----------



## infiniteli (Nov 4, 2021)

mimiyuh said:


> I dig that IKEA shelf! Just a thought try getting hooks and hang those mugs so it doesn't get dusty on the inside.


Thats a cool idea  
I will look into that and yeah I'm not a fan of getting dust everywhere. It'll probably give me more shelf space too.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I wholeheartedly agree with the comment that it's for every budget. I also subscribe to the thought that life is too short for bad coffee, so congrats on an entirely decent setup.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Completely agree with my above, as long as you are hoot that’s all that counts, especially if what your drinking is tasty


----------



## infiniteli (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you so much guys  
my kitty seems to be excited.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Cats and coffee...a purrrrrfect match  ...my new kitten looks like your cat btw. Have fun with your new setup


----------



## EvilSmoothie (5 mo ago)

As somebody looking to get into it on a budget and also looking to pickup a bambino shortly I hear you.

Feels like when I used to “cut” the grass next to my dad with a plastic lawn mower. Really nice job with the presentation though. Whilst I’ll probably upgrade as I get money together my other half will never sign off on a machine she doesn’t find visually appealing. The bambino is already a good looking machine and you’ve nailed the presentation


----------

